
Popular iOS Games That Could Have Been Designed for 8-Bit Systems - joeyespo
http://prog21.dadgum.com/191.html
======
ssdsa
There already is a conversion of "Super Hexagon" to the Commodore 64. It's
called "Micro Hexagon": [http://kotaku.com/micro-hexagon-is-super-hexagon-on-
the-comm...](http://kotaku.com/micro-hexagon-is-super-hexagon-on-the-
commodore-64-1474937561)
[http://csdb.dk/release/?id=125132](http://csdb.dk/release/?id=125132)

